# Jumping up at table



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

I know this is probably a really over done thread. But I was wondering what everyone has done with their puppies to get them to listen to you about jumping at the table.

We use the "off" command and he knows what it means but he just wont listen!
He will listen when he jumps at us and straingers. We say off and get him to sit before he is pet, but he just gets so naughty sometimes at the table. Today he even ate half my daughters lunch (she is 2) while I turned away for a minute. Needless to say he spent the rest of lunch time outside.

I did Kennel him for 30-60 seconds when we were teaching him not to nip at the kids and it worked very well. 
I can't think of anything else to do but use the kennel, but I do want alternatives if there are any? 

Thanx!


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

The only thing i can suguest is maybe when he goes near the table make a loud noise to scare him, While making the loud noise say in a firm growling voice No and direct him away from the table with a toy or treat.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sorry but I'd crate him during meals EVERY time he jumps up, until everyone is done at the table. He will learn quickly that it gets him no where to do it.


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

hotel4dogs said:


> sorry but I'd crate him during meals EVERY time he jumps up, until everyone is done at the table. He will learn quickly that it gets him no where to do it.


I agree with this. We use meal time to work on long down-stays. Now, the trip from the kitchen to the table can be hazardous. Just ask my 11 year old, who has lost more than one slice of pizza to the master snatcher!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

As far as the jumping up at the table, I agree to crate him while you are eating. As far as the jumping on people, try the leash so he cant jump on the people. Good luck he will learn not to do it.


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

Wilson's REAL Mom said:


> I agree with this. We use meal time to work on long down-stays. Now, the trip from the kitchen to the table can be hazardous. Just ask my 11 year old, who has lost more than one slice of pizza to the master snatcher!


get out! thats funny and not funny at the same time.

Thank you for all the suggestions. I will start kenneling him durring meal times tonight when we are all at the table together.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I actually disagree with kenneling during meal times because I don't think it teaches anything. If you want to be able to have a meal with the dog around but not bothering anyone or anything, teach that. One way to do that is get a special mat (it could even be a towel) to place in the room where you're eating, but not too near the table. If necessary, put a leash on the pup and fix the leash to an immovable object (not the table leg!!!). Figure out the command you want to use; for instance, "to your mat". The pup is to stay on the mat, and I don't think it matters whether they're lying down or not, but down is what I prefer. For this little puppy, treat every time he does what's expected. You could also give him a stuffed Kong or something good to chew on while he's being quiet during your meal; it's both a reward and a distraction from the family's meal. Since your dog is so young, this may take being very consistent for a few weeks, but once they get it, meal times are a pleasure ran than a pain.


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

Finn's Fan said:


> I actually disagree with kenneling during meal times because I don't think it teaches anything. If you want to be able to have a meal with the dog around but not bothering anyone or anything, teach that. One way to do that is get a special mat (it could even be a towel) to place in the room where you're eating, but not too near the table. If necessary, put a leash on the pup and fix the leash to an immovable object (not the table leg!!!). Figure out the command you want to use; for instance, "to your mat". The pup is to stay on the mat, and I don't think it matters whether they're lying down or not, but down is what I prefer. For this little puppy, treat every time he does what's expected. You could also give him a stuffed Kong or something good to chew on while he's being quiet during your meal; it's both a reward and a distraction from the family's meal. Since your dog is so young, this may take being very consistent for a few weeks, but once they get it, meal times are a pleasure ran than a pain.


 
Thank you for your opinion. I would never be able to kennel him for an entire meal! 
I do like the idea of getting him to lay on his blanket instead of bothering us. I am going to try this suggestion and see how it goes for the next couple of weeks. He is seriously smart and catches on to things very fast, so I wont be suprised if he gets it within a few meals.
I was going to start working on the "stay" command really soon, but I guess it is a good time to gett hat command going as well.


----------



## perdie (Oct 30, 2008)

I also disagree with kenneling/crating at meal times, at the moment it sounds as if crating is being used as a punishment, a dogs crate should be a happy,safe place for them to be. My pup also used to jump up at meal times - I soon put a stop to it! We completely ignored him when we sat down to eat, he would then jump up so we pushed him down without making eyecontact or saying anything at all, at first it took about 5-6 attempts but we just kept on pushing him away he soon got the message it wasnt getting him anywhere and now at 6 months old we can eat a meal in peace-although he does sit under the table whining&moaning on occasion!again we ignore him. If you feed your puppy table scraps or tid bits he isnt going to stop jumping up, I dont feed human food whatsoever to my pup.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Is there anything wrong with giving a dog a special chew treat while you're eating? I do that with my dog, but she is totally spoiled so maybe that's just me : 

She never bothers me when I'm eating though :wave:


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

I use to be completely against kenneling for punishment, and we had a Beagle who was a freaken terror, and I never kenneled her when she was naughty, needless to say that Dog was horrible.
With Cody I bought the Puppy Whisperer and he actually suggests using the Kennel for naughty times and it works for us. Granted it is only for 30-60 seconds, but within those 30 seconds he realises very quickly that he was not being nice.
I am home during the day so the amount of time he is put in the kennel for outings is about 10 hours a week and when I put him in there for when we are going away I always give him a treat. I know he knows the difference.

I don't put him in the kennel for an entire meal time, he would bark like a mad dog if I did that and it would drive me nuts.
If he jumps up we push him down and I usually give him a few chances to stop but once it gets out of control I have no choice but to kennel him or he would eat my baby girls entire plate, which he has done a few times. If that happens he gets sent right to his kennel.
We don't intentionally feed him human food but I have very young children who drop food constantly so he is getting some crumbs here and there.


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

I would second giving him somthing TO do. Think of what your perfect vision would be for mills. I don't allow my dogs to beg. So have him doing a stay. Or he has to stay on a bed or blanket or such. So work to reinforce what you don't want but also work on teaching him what you DO want.


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

I tried doing the staying on a blanket but with two little ones (2 and 4) and getting dinner on the table it was crazy that night. I don't think I sat down once because I was constantly trying to get this dog to sit on his blanket, it just didn't work.
I have been teaching him to go to his "spot" at diffrent occassion through out the day since dinner time really is not a prime oppertunity for me.
For the most part he is a fantastic dog, he just has this one bad habit and he is only just 3 months old. If he was 3 years old and still doing this I will go nuts, but we do work on it and hopefully he will stop.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I dont think going to the crate during dinner is punishment. And if you treat it as a positive experience when putting him in, then it isnt. Maybe give him his own treat when he goes in there at dinnertime.


----------



## jonesyboy (Sep 20, 2008)

When we first got Jonesy he was always crated when we ate our meals. With two kids it was just too crazy to have him out while we tried to eat. I started leaving him out of his crate at breakfast & lunch when it was just the kids eating & I could make sure he left them alone. After a few times he got the idea & we never crate him during meals any more and he never bothers us.


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

Considering his age I would not let your self feel bad for putting him in the crate for meals right now. As with many things in life training is a work in progress so start with him being out for one meal a day. So you don't get stressed out and he learns to.


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

he is pretty darn smart. When he knows I am upset he goes right to the door to go outside, but that usualy just ends in im barking at the door in 30 seconds to come back in.
I am gign to look for a chewy that I can put in his kennel that he can't have at any other time. I know he wont chew on it when he is there for naughty times, he just ends up laying down giving me those puppy dog eyes until I let him out.
If the kennel training didn't work for him I wouldn't continue to do it, just as the book suggests, but it works for us so I am going to continue to do it.


----------



## mygarnetboy (Nov 3, 2008)

I usually give Sherm his kong w/a bit of PB in it during meal times. He takes it to his bed and is busy w/it while we're eating. He's nice and busy and we eat in peace.


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

I need to get a bigger kong! I just posted a message about this, and I think if I give him his Kong at meal times.


----------

